# My toddler is anemic - worried!!



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

Hello







We found out a few days ago that my DS (20 mos) is anemic. His level is 10.7, and doc said it should be 14. He hasn't been gaining weight and is starting to look really pale (although I'm a pale redhead, and he looks just like me







. He has never eaten much of anything, but he is still BF like crazy. Lately he isn't interested in eating at all, expect for the occasional raisin or bite of oatmeal. The doctor said she wanted to do additional tests on the same sample, and she called today and said it shows that he isn't absorbing iron well, and they want to do more tests, more blood tests and possibly a bone marrow test?!? I can't even express my anxiety right now. What is happening?? What are they looking for? I was hoping someone/anyone could let me know if you have gone through this...


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Hugs, Mama!

There have been a TON of threads about anemic bfed toddlers, so first of all, do a search here because you may find a lot of reassurance.

My ds was anemic at his 12-month check-up and was prescribed some intense liquid iron supplement that tasted terrible. I tried to give it to him once, and then I decided it was just too nasty. We continued on as we had been, and at his recheck six weeks later, his iron levels were fine. I was told that I could stop giving him the iron, since it had obviously worked so well. . . I think the reason he had been anemic was because he had just been sick (it was February, so he'd been sick on and off for a while).

There isn't a lot of iron in breastmilk, but what's there is very easily absorbed. It is still common for breastfed toddlers to become anemic, especially if they are consuming cows milk (or other dairy products) as well, since those interfere with the absorption of iron.

I don't know what kind of tests your doctor did to figure out that more testing needs to be done, but I hope she is just overreacting!

I hope you get some answers soon!

Lex

ETA: If the original blood test was a finger prick, you should have him retested because finger prick tests can be quite inaccurate. He should have a veinous draw.


----------



## chickiepickie (Nov 6, 2004)

I heard in my HeadStart meeting that the finger prick tests are INCREDIBLY inaccurate....if your doc is worried he/she should be asking for a blood draw. I don't know what test you had but thought I would share my info.


----------



## chickiepickie (Nov 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach*
consuming cows milk (or other dairy products) as well, since those interfere with the absorption of iron.

It is calcium that interferes with iron absorption and vitamin C that helps it...right?


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks mammas







They did do a finger test, and I'm sure when we go in Monday they'll draw from a vein. But the reason I'm extra worried is that she said his blood cells looked oddly shaped, and that they see that in anemia. And he is awfully pale and not acting like himself lately, so I'm pretty sure he really is low. But she seemed to think it might be more then just low levels of iron from diet, but more that he isn't absorbing iron for some reason. But what's the reason, that's what's got me sick with worry... he has had a cold lately though. I'm hoping she is overreacting!! I don't know what the "worst case" is, but I'm of course worried about whatever it is!!


----------



## HeartsOpenWide (Mar 1, 2005)

I work in a doc office and do hematocrites and hemoglobins all the time. they are not accurate all the time, expecially if they are not done right. If the assistant did not get enough of a blood sample then it can be a false possitive, you should ask your doc for them to test a NEW sample of blood and make sure they get enough.


----------



## HeartsOpenWide (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickiepickie*
It is calcium that interferes with iron absorption and vitamin C that helps it...right?

As people try to optimize both their calcium and iron intakes to prevent deficiencies, utilization of one may be compromised since calcium has been shown to decrease iron absorption. Steps in ensuring optimal intakes of these equally important nutrients to prevent deficiencies are essential. Dietary intakes, as well as supplementation, may be of importance in meeting recommended intakes. However, because of inconsistent and conflicting findings from several studies investigating the effect of calcium on iron absorption, special care and specific recommendations must be in place on how to achieve the optimum benefits and prevent negative interactions between these nutrients.


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeartsOpenWide*
I work in a doc office and do hematocrites and hemoglobins all the time. they are not accurate all the time, expecially if they are not done right. If the assistant did not get enough of a blood sample then it can be a false possitive, you should ask your doc for them to test a NEW sample of blood and make sure they get enough.

thank you for the info







what is the difference in those two tests? I'm wondering why his cells were funny shapes... I'm definitely going to try to remain calm until another vein test is done, but I'm just so worried about why he isn't absorbing iron.


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes!

About 5mos ago we arrived in the US and were told Liam had a very serious iron difficency which had also caused a heart murmer(sp?), his count was 5 and he was in serious trouble.

As we are living at a high altitude this was making his heart work way too fast and the doctor was concerned about him having a heart attack, so he was on oxygen for almost a month. We had to get iron drops for kids (FER-GEN- SOL) and give it to him every day as per dr's instructions. We still are, but now he is a different child, very naughty with LOADS of energy.

I looked up everything I could on foods with iron, I don't know if you eat red meat or not, but that's obviously the highest, as I'm not keen on the red meat - we did give him some really good steak now and again, I also found loads of recipes with molasses in which has iron. I would also go through the grocery store like an obsessed loonie looking at food with iron in. I gave him all the Cheerios and crappy cereal that I wouldn't normally buy because they are fortitied with iron- I was trying everything. I can give you a list if you like - let me know.

In order for your babe to absorb the iron he needs vitamin C.
They also said too much cows milk can cause this.-my ignorance

Liam was like your baby and just wanted the boob for the longest time, never ate much either. Which the doctor said may have bought this on - not the b'feeding but the fact he almost only had breastmilk untill he was almost 2.

He was almost 3 when we got here and weaned, so I just cut his milk(cows) way back , so my situation is slightly different, it was a battle of wills for 2/3weeks but worth it.

Hang in there! When we got Liams count up to ten the nurses cheered -

Liam is in the 3rd percentile for growth but starting to grow, he's a lovely red head too.

Please let me know if you need any more info, my husband and I are just discussing everything trying to remember what we did and went through.-

Good luck


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)

Gah! It's all so subjective it seems!

My kiddo's level at 12 months was 7. Yes, that's right, 7. We did the finger prick and then the vein draw (not fun at all.) Doc said it needed to be at a 10. He was pretty pale, but not lethargic by ANY means, so we were really surprised it was so low.

We give iron drops twice a day.

7 is very anemic, but my doc was really not even freaked out. He just said to do the drops and bring him back in a month to retest. We also do iron rich foods. I am waiting a little longer than a month to retest because he was so low and I am sure needs a little more time for iron stores to rebuild.

My son was IUGR and they tend to have lower iron stores. He also hadn't eaten many solids by then and I had not taken care of myself either and was probably anemic too.

I wanted him tested at his 9 month appt since he was IUGR. but the doc didn't think he needed to be. And my doctor is VERY thorough. I wish I would have pushed more. Now I know.

So, if your son is 10.7 that sounds perfectly fine to me. JMO, though.


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

Lisa: thanks so much for sharing your story! I'm so glad your little redhead is doing much better







Did you notice that his appetite for solid foods increased as you gave him the iron supplements? I'm just not sure how to get anything in him if he doesn't want to eat!! It's so frustrating because it seems like the bf has sortof contributed to this, even though I was trying to do the best thing for him!!

Delta: It is subjective I think! But the fact that his cells are oddly shaped makes me think there really is a problem. What is IUGR if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

luvmyfamily









As we were on the cows milk thing it's a bit different, it's tough with b'feeding because it's more difficult than wipping away a sippy cup. I found as we cut back on the milk - he was a big puker and would eat a little and throw everything up.( i'ts funny, the doctors in Canada said milk was NOT the problem I have to disagree.)

The doctor here said being anemic can make you feel so sick you don't want to eat and since we cut back the milk and fed him the iron drops his appetite has increased. The irony of it is , is that the only way I can get him to stomach the iron drops is in his cup of milk! At least he has stopped eating dirt and chalk!(that's pica)

You are at the stage I probably was when we didn't know anything was wrong, I just thought he was getting colds and stomach bugs etc which made him so lethargic.

will he take anything from a cup of any kind? I discovered chocolate soy milk which Liam thought was the best, ( as I'm such a meanie with the sugar)

I don't know, maybe your ds is too young for that but that has iron in, not sure about normal soy milk but I bet it does.

Keep me posted

Lisa


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa72*
luvmyfamily









...You are at the stage I probably was when we didn't know anything was wrong, I just thought he was getting colds and stomach bugs etc which made him so lethargic.

will he take anything from a cup of any kind? I discovered chocolate soy milk which Liam thought was the best, ( as I'm such a meanie with the sugar)

Lisa









Wow, chocolate soy milk! I never even considered that. I have always been verging on neurotic about his sugar intake, and I'm afraid I have kept him from developing a love for food maybe. Oh, the guilt!! He has been getting lots of colds lately, and he was super healthy the first year of his life. I will get some soy milk today. My DH actually got him to eat a little bacon this morning! I know it's not super high in iron, but at least it's something.

Thanks Lisa - I will keep you posted... I wish I didn't have to wait until Monday for more tests.


----------



## ankh (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmyfamily*
. I have always been verging on neurotic about his sugar intake, and I'm afraid I have kept him from developing a love for food maybe. Oh, the guilt!! .


SAME HERE to all of that, now I let him eat (almost) anything and he still chooses the healthy stuff, once I relxed with the Junk/sugar thing I think he did too. He doesn't even like chocolate soy milk anymore.

Good luck on Monday!


----------

